# Sterne nach Konsoleneingabe ausgeben



## Icktown (26. Nov 2010)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Problem mit eine Aufgabe:
a) Schreiben Sie eine Methode, die eine Zeile mit Sternen (*******) ausdruckt. Wie
viele Sterne in der Zeile gedruckt werden sollen, wird jeweils beim Aufruf der Methode
festgelegt.
b) Schreiben Sie eine Methode, die den Benutzer fragt, ob er fortfahren möchte, und
in Abhängigkeit von seiner Eingabe (j oder J für Ja, sonst Nein) einen booleschen
Wert zurückgibt.
c) Schreiben Sie ein Rahmenprogramm (main-Methode) für den Test Ihrer beiden
Methoden: Fragen Sie den Benutzer, wie viele Sterne er drucken möchte, und
drucken Sie die Sterne aus. Wiederholen Sie diesen Ablauf so lange, wie der Benutzer
fortfahren möchte.

Ich habe das Programm auch schon soweit geschrieben, es ist meiner Meinung nach auch so richtig, aber leider gibt das Programm immer nur einen * auf der Konsole aus. Also muss ich ja irgendwo einen Fehler drin haben, diesen finde ich aber leider mal überhaupt nicht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Das Programm:

```
/* Sterne ausgeben */
public class Aufgabe10_1 {
  
  // Methode für Sternendruck
  public static void druckeSterne (int anzahl) {
    for (int i = 1; i <= anzahl; i++);
      System.out.print("*");
    System.out.println();
  }
  
  // Methode für das Fortfahren des Programmes
  public static boolean fortfahren (){
    char c = Tastatur.liesChar("Möchten sie eine weiter Ausgabe haben? (j/n): ");
    if (c == 'j')
      return true;
    else
      return false;
  }
    
  // Hauptmethode
  public static void main (String[] args) {
    int anzahlSterne;
    
    do {
      anzahlSterne = Tastatur.liesInt("Bitte geben sie die Anzahl der Sterne ein, die Ausgegeben werden sollen: ");
      druckeSterne(anzahlSterne);
    }
    while (fortfahren ());    
    
  }
}
```

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir die Augen öffnen 

Danke schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## Eldorado (26. Nov 2010)

```
public static void druckeSterne (int anzahl) {
    for (int i = 1; i <= anzahl; i++){
      System.out.print("*");
    }
    System.out.println();
  }
```
Eine Schleife hat einen  Kopf und einen Körper, der von geschweiften Klammern umschlossen(bei einer Zeile in der Schleife muss man das nicht machen, ich würde es aber immer empfehlen). Der Kopf wird nicht durch kein Semikolon abgeschlossen.


----------



## Icktown (26. Nov 2010)

Oh man, ich wusste das es nur ein kleiner Fehler ist.
Jetzt funzt es.
Danke!
Ich habe mich dumm und dusselig gesucht, aber immer wieder über das Semikolon hinweg geguckt.

Danke nochmal!

Gruß


----------

